# Where to get smoking wood on Long Island (NY)



## BBQWill (Jun 16, 2021)

Just started smoking meats and finding out that it's hard to get the right wood here on Long Island (Suffolk County).  I've got some cherry wood but also looking for some hickory and maybe some oak.

I've done the usual google search and anything that can be ordered on line is either kiln dried (not much good for smoking I hear) and/or very expensive for a small amount of wood.

Any local firewood providers can't guarantee a specific type of wood, only that it will be a mix of hardwoods and not all hardwoods are good for smoking...and I am not knowledgeable enough to tell wood types from one another.

I've spoken w/some local landscapers and I am on their radar now but doesn't seem that they have much wood coming in.

Was hoping that someone on this forum who lives on the island has a wood supplier that they could recommend/share.

I'm looking for straight smoking wood - not chunks or chips. I have a splitter and a chainsaw and can cut it down to the size I need.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 16, 2021)

Maybe check with an arborist or tree trimming/cutting company and see if maybe they can sell you some. They have to do something with it and better to sell it then pay to dump it


----------



## clifish (Jun 16, 2021)

Oak is plentiful here is Suffolk,  I would think any tree guy  would alert you to an oak tree they have cut down.  Most homeowners don't want the wood and is often left at the curb.  If you wanted apple or peach wood,  there are a bunch of orchards out east like Davis peach farms.  I bet you could contact them for any dead or trimmed tree wood.


----------



## ryebrookbbq (Jun 16, 2021)

Not LI but check our premier firewood in Wilton ct. they have oak, cherry and apple. May deliver to you. I went and picked up a ton in my suv


----------



## BBQWill (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks for your replies


----------

